# Hintergrundprozess



## notebook20000 (13. März 2007)

Ich möchte einige Serverprogramm starten aber parallel. Wi egeht das am besten? mit fsockopen oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit exec,.. das direkt zu machen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. März 2007)

Via Scriptsprache kannst du keine Hintergrundprozesse starten - jedenfalls nicht bei einem sicher eingestellten Server. Dafür benötigst du einen SSH(Shell)-Account.


----------



## notebook20000 (14. März 2007)

mal angenommen ich hätte den. Was mach ich dann um einen BEfehl so abzuschicken, das er im Hintergrund läuft?

Derzeit schick ich das ganze damit ab aber es hängt solange bis das Programm beendet wird

$befehl = "scp ".$file." root@".$rechner.":/tmp ";
exec($befehl);
$befehl = "ssh root@".$rechner." chmod 700 /tmp/".$filename." ";
exec($befehl);
$befehl = "ssh root@".$rechner." /tmp/".$filename." ";
exec($befehl);


----------

